
iPhones start slowing down after a year of use, but that is way too soon - hsuresh
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/circuitbreaker/2017/12/20/16803190/iphone-slowdown-is-needed-but-also-a-problem
======
gregman1
It's not too soon - there's always a new model out every year! What a
coincidence!

